# Buster is gone



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Buster. Its been years since I've lost a pet, but I remember the pain well. And you've lost two in such a short time. My heart is with you....


----------



## shaneamber (Apr 20, 2005)

I'm sorry to hear such bad news. Our deepest sympathy for your loss. It's never easy to lose a family member no matter what.
Just remember,you will meet again someday at the Bridge,
You must believe,
Shane


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I am so sorry for losing Buster. We get so attached. They are a part of our family and it is like losing a member. But like we all say, we will see them again at the bridge. You have to believe that. He will be there waiting patiently for you to cross over.


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm so sorry about Buster-the years with our pets go far too fast. Like other said-you will see him again at the Bridge!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Losing one pet is hard enough but two in a year must really be unbearable. Was Maple close to the kitty?


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Buster. It is so hard to lose a family member. So many don't understand how losing a pet can hurt as much as another family member. It's the same kidn of pain.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry to hear this. We lost our 17 year old kitty, Pippi, the day after Palm Sunday, so I know just how you feel.


----------



## Rebel Red (Jan 4, 2006)

Im sorry to hear for your lost...im sure it must be hard for you...i know it was for me when we had to put buddy down...

Aleesha(rebel red)


----------



## Rockin' Nerd (May 26, 2005)

***sniff*** Thanks, guys...


----------



## DEE (Jan 17, 2006)

I'm Sorry To Hear It- I Know How Much I Love My 2 Cats


----------



## goldenfrodo (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm sorry for your loss.

Barbara


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

I'm not much of a cat fan, but know we had pepper for 15 years and she and I did end up as buddies... and I hated it when she was gone.. sorry for your loss...


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

Awwwww, i'm sorry! Very sad news, big golden hugs coming your way!


----------

